# Does she want this or not?



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

My fiancé and I broke up five weeks ago and she kicked me out. Since then I haven't been back numerous times only to be kicked out again. Just today she reached out to me because she is literally falling apart. 
Just said that she loves me and she wants our life back. But is not asking me to come home or anything like that. Just three days ago she was saying that she hated my guts never wanted anything to do with me again. 
She has told me that she's not in love with me anymore but now today says that she does love me. I'm totally confused and don't know what to do


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Who cares what she wants? The real question is, do you want to deal with an irrational, whacked-out woman?

My advice....don't put your penis in crazy.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know this is the men's clubhouse but I have to ask. Why did you guys break up?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

jdesey,

Is your SO texting another person excessively, is she emotionally involved with someone else?

You say she is your fiance, so she intended to marry you at some time. Perhaps her conflict is that she wants to get married to you, but is passionately attached to someone else who is a poor choice for marriage. When she goes to him she yearns for you, when she goes to you she yearns for him. The cycle can repeat until it destroys you waiting helplessly by her side.

Tamat


----------

